# Greenville, SC area group rides



## new2rd

I'm on the road in 38 days heading to my new home in the Greenville area. Looking forward to the area and some good riding. I can look at the internet to find group rides, but that doesn't give the big picture. Can someone chime in that rides in the area? I enjoy a spirited group ride, ride 4 times a week, and can hang in a group at 20+ mph. Are there large group rides out that way? My current location doesn't have any large group rides *maybe 12 on a good day". 

Thanks!


----------



## mikeridesabike

I live 30 minutes up the road in Spartanburg. There are group rides just about every night here. If you get on the [email protected] list, you will get more email about group rides than you ever wanted to read.

I don't really do the Greenville rides, but I think the big thing over there is Tuesday nights at the Donaldson Center, which is off of Hwy 25 about 10 miles from Greenville. Check with the local bike shops when you get in and they can give you the full poop. Or just join the Greenville Spinners.


----------



## tthome

There are quite a few group rides in Greenville during the week and on weekends. Ride On Bicycles, Woodruff Road (now BikeStreet USA) have rides on Saturday (8am) and Thursday night (6pm). Carolina Triathlon have a ride on Saturday that I think still goes over Paris Mountain starting at 8am. I think they might also have another ride during the week as well. SCTAC (Formally Donaldson AFB/Center) has a Tuesday night ride starting at 6pm. Most information on the SCTAC rides can be found by googling "Greenville Spinners". Also, GustoCycles closer to Greer (now BikeStreet USA) has a Saturday ride and I think a Wednesday ride but you might want to confirm. 

There are also numerous charity rides such as Wheels for Meals, Ride for MAC, Tour De Leaves, Flight of the Dove and the newly setup Gran Fondo Hincapie in October.

As for your average speed you'll find a group to ride in no problem. Riding 20+ MPH in Texas or Florida is a lot different than averaging 20+ MPH here in the upstate. You can quickly find some climbs when you're not looking. Hope this helps. Welcome to Greenville.


----------



## upstateSC-rider

So how do you like the riding?


----------



## new2rd

I love it! I would recommend this area to anyone. Plenty of good climbing up in the mountains, but those sneaky rollers away from the foothills can give you more then you want. Looking forward to the Fondo in a couple weeks.


----------



## upstateSC-rider

pm sent


----------



## mtsheron

Greenville is a great area. I live up the road in those hills you see! Actually I live north of Asheville with plenty of hills that will keep you in check if your ego gets out of hand

Glad you like the area. The Tour De Leaves is this weekend! You may want to try it out if your around. Will be climbing some great switchbacks that hit some insane grade% for a short distance!


----------

